# 10 thực phẩm giá rẻ giàu collagen giúp làm đẹp da từ bên trong



## uyenlam (13/4/18)

*Thay vì tốn nhiều tiền cho các sản phẩm chống lão hóa, bạn có thể bổ sung các thực phẩm giàu collagen dưới đây trong mỗi bữa ăn.*
_



Cà rốt giàu vitamin A, có khả năng làm chậm quá trình phân hủy elastin và collagen và bảo vệ da khỏi sự lão hóa.




Mật ong làm tăng khả năng sản xuất collagen và thúc đẩy quá trình tái tạo da.




Cà chua chứa hàm lượng lớn lycopene, có khả năng ức chế sự hủy hoại cấu trúc collagen bằng cách loại bỏ men collagenases. Để tận dụng hết lợi ích của cà chua, nên nấu chín hơn là ăn sống.




Tỏi có chứa rất nhiều sulfur - chất có thể giúp kích thích sản xuất collagen trong cơ thể, giúp da giữ được đàn hồi tốt, chắc khỏe.




Các loại rau lá sẫm như rau họ cải hay rau chân vịt có chứa nhiều chất chống oxy hóa lutein giúp thúc đẩy quá trình sản sinh collagen. 




Đậu nành và những chế phẩm từ đậu nành như dầu, phô mai, sữa… rất giàu genistein. Hợp chất này có thể kích thích sản xuất ra collagen nhiều hơn để bảo vệ da khỏi sự lão hóa hoặc những tác nhân từ bên ngoài như ô nhiễm, ánh nắng mặt trời.




Hàm lượng vitamin C lớn trong cam giúp tiêu diệt các gốc tự do trong cơ thể và đào thải độc tố ra ngoài.




Đậu đũa có chứa nhiều axit hyaluronic giúp bổ sung collagen tự nhiên cho da. Ngoài ra, chất này cũng giúp dưỡng ẩm, giữ cho da luôn đàn hồi, căng mịn.




Bưởi giàu vitamin C giúp hạn chế quá trình lão hóa, ngăn ngừa xuất hiện nếp nhăn.



_
_Trong quả bơ có chứa rất nhiều vitamin và khoáng chất có khả năng chống oxy hóa, tiêu diệt các gốc tự do trong cơ thể. Ngoài ra, bơ cũng cung cấp lượng omega lớn để kích thích quá trình tái tạo collagen._​_Nguồn: Lamchame_


----------

